# Suspect ballast stopped working in my BioCube... help!



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

One of the two lights in my Biocube isn't working, and although we've tried swapping a working bulb, it still doesn't appear to work. I don't know what happened to it but the ballast must have died on me. I don't know ANYTHING about ballasts so I'm hoping someone might have pointers or advice on what I can do? What's the best/easiest/cheapest way to fix this? I bought this used and have had it for awhile myself so there is no warranty on it - having said that should I try and contact the manufacturer? Has anyone had any luck fixing this same problem?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

JL should be able to get replacment. Relatively easy to swap out.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The 29g comes with two ballasts, if the 14g does, you can trouble shoot it further beyond swapping bulbs out. Swap the ballasts and see if it works or not.


----------

